

Show HN: Dropbox Apps can be cool - BoxySign.com - scottmotte
http://boxysign.com

======
jerrya
Wait what?

You tell me of this service. You promote it here.

You tell me of its features.

You encourage me to "connect" it to my Dropbox account and thus authorize your
app to my dropbox account.

ONLY AFTER I CONNECT YOUR APP TO MY DROPBOX ACCOUNT DO YOU REVEAL A SIGN UP
FEE.

I think your methods are misleading and frustrating at best. And moving on to
unethical and possibly more.

You should explain the fee prior to "connecting" to anyone's dropbox account.

Is there any reason I shouldn't complain about your practices to dropbox?

~~~
scottmotte
I apologize for it being misleading and frustrating. Thank you for your
comments.

I'm updating the home page to more clearly reflect the pricing now.

I'll welcome any other thoughts you have to make it clearer as well. I'm
considering plans to have the payment form and Connect to Dropbox button as
one sign up form.

(I should not that connecting via Dropbox is NOT giving me access to your
entire Dropbox. It only grants me access to your Apps/Boxysign folder - which
you can simply delete from your machine to disconnect from my app. A lot like
Twitter and Facebook Connect.)

~~~
scottmotte
Ok, I have this as a start ready to go - <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/190299/new-
home-page.png>

I'm just waiting for <https://registry.npmjs.org/> to come back online so I
can push to heroku.

------
scottmotte
I like the idea of Dropbox Apps. A user can consume your web service without
even leaving Dropbox (almost). To demonstrate the concept I built
<http://BoxySign.com>.

\- Drop an unsigned document in your Dropbox BoxySign folder, and you receive
a link.

\- Share that link to receive a signature.

\- The signed copy is then delivered directly to your Dropbox BoxySign folder
on your computer.

You can do all this directly from your Dropbox folder, but there is also a web
interface which the video demonstrates - <http://boxysign.com/video>

Additionally (depending on how you architect it), it saves big on storage
costs. You can store pieces of data in hidden files on the user's Dropbox.

I think this has neat potential for many types of little Dropbox Apps.
Thoughts?

------
alexchamberlain
Certainly a cool app. It's a bit worrying you can store hidden files in
someone's Dropbox folder though.

~~~
scottmotte
Yes a bit. It's isolated to your app folder though. Additionally, Dropbox
reviews your app and approves it or not.

------
brianbreslin
You should show the video more prominently. cool idea.

~~~
scottmotte
Thanks. I think you're right.

